# Pedialyte® Inquiry



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

In regards to Pedialyte®

*Ingredients*

Water, Dextrose. Less than 2% of the Following: Potassium Citrate, Sodium Chloride, Sodium Citrate, *Citric Acid*, and Zinc Gluconate.

It includes *Citric Acid* which is considered bad for hedgehogs as far as I have read. I am assuming its such a mild amount it does not cause issues since its mostly to help hedgehogs that are ill stay hydrated.

However is there any risk if it is used too often for a ill hedgehog because of the *Citric Acid*?

I know that I won't be able to get a completely 100% accurate answer, it just stuck my curiosity as I got it to finish up my emergency hedgehog kit.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I did a very quick search so I might have missed it, but why is citric acid bad? 

Citric acid is present in small amounts in a variety of fruits we feed our hedgies, including strawberries, apples and peaches.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> I did a very quick search so I might have missed it, but why is citric acid bad?
> 
> Citric acid is present in small amounts in a variety of fruits we feed our hedgies, including strawberries, apples and peaches.


Fruit and Veggie List

The many fruits it says to avoid contain citric acid such as pineapple, orange, limes, lemons, etc.

I know berries contain some citric acid but much less then the above mentioned fruits. I have no idea how much is in the Pedialyte® but was curious if anyone had noticed anything that might have effected hedgehogs adversely using it


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

I would think it is a small amount of Citric Acid. It is really far down the list, and the FDA requires that the ingredients be in order of most used to least used.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Thats what I figure but since I am working on the hedgehog diet project I figured I'd ask to spark anything people can recall I highly doubt its risky either but my curiosity to better understand Hedgehogs needs is just at its peak


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Thats what I figure but since I am working on the hedgehog diet project I figured I'd ask to spark anything people can recall I highly doubt its risky either but my curiosity to better understand Hedgehogs needs is just at its peak


I forgot you were working on that! We are trying to pick what food to switch Joy to next week because we will have had her for two weeks any suggerstions? 

Back on topic.

I did some quick research, and a call to the vet; for dogs citric acid CAN cause bloat. But it does not in all dogs. If your dog is sensitive to citric acid then it should be avoided because bloat is nasty business. An increase in blot is seen when the food low quality food is moistened. 
Source: Family vet
Source: (http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/articles/caninebloat.htm)

In humans to much citric acid can cause the runs and other issues.

That being said, pedialight is very sugary and I don't like it because of that. I use Gatorade or recharge when I am not feeling well and I figured it could be diluted for my hedgehog if she needs it.
Here is there web page for recharge. 
http://www.rwknudsenfamily.com/products/recharge/


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

smsaifyr said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what I figure but since I am working on the hedgehog diet project I figured I'd ask to spark anything people can recall I highly doubt its risky either but my curiosity to better understand Hedgehogs needs is just at its peak
> ...


I am still in the testing phases of my diet project

My current diet is Blue Buffalo Potato and Turkey and Potato and Duck and one girl gets Royal Canin Kitten because she is a runner or "Twinkie on Stilts" XD and Ferals Third is Halo Spot's Stew


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've always heard that Pedialyte is fine to use as long as the hedgehog does not have a stomach, or intestinal issue as it can make it worse. 

That being said, Pedialyte is artificially sweetened and artificial sweeteners are said to be toxic. Perhaps the type used is not.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

FWIW, instead of using Pedialyte, i make my own elctrolyte solution. i try to stay away from as many dyes/additives/preservatives/extra chemicals as i can for myself & my hoggies. 

there are several receipes out there. i am happy to PM or post what i have if anyone wants.


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

rivoli256 said:


> FWIW, instead of using Pedialyte, i make my own elctrolyte solution. i try to stay away from as many dyes/additives/preservatives/extra chemicals as i can for myself & my hoggies.
> 
> there are several receipes out there. i am happy to PM or post what i have if anyone wants.


I want!!  Please? 
That would be awesome if you could PM it or post it 
Thank you.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

rivoli can you please post that here? I'm sure many people here would love to have access to that recipe! thanks!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

There are tons of versions of DIY pedialyte solutions online...personally I would question many of the ingredients used (like baking soda). Many pet sites recommend diluting regular plain pedialyte when given to pets. (it's not a willy-nilly product you can really mess their system if they don't need it) 

re: citric acid / bloat. I have had a breed of canine prone to bloat for 12+ years. When it became popular as a kibble ingredient I discussed with my vet and Medi-cal / Royal canin lab. What I was told was that citric acid is a problem when those who soak kibble leave it out for hours or overnight. Apparently there comes a point at which citric acid will start to ferment then will further ferment when eaten. Due to the bloat factor I have always soaked kibble for my dogs...if I have to feed really early tho I put it in the fridge to avoid the citric acid ferment issue.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

for those that are interested, i will post recipes.

these are in no particular order.

*#1*
1 liter of water
1/2 tsp of baking soda
2 tbsp of agave nectar or honey
1/2 tbsp of sea salt
1/2 tbsp of sea substitute (KCl)

*#2*
Table Salt (NaCl) 1/2 tsp.
Salt Substitute (KCl) 1/2 tsp.
Baking Soda 1/2 tsp.
Sugar 2 tablespoons
1 liter of water

*#3*
1/4 tsp salt substitute (KCl) 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp baking soda 
3 tablespoons + 1 teaspoon Karo syrup 
2 quarts clean water

all of these recommend adding a flavoring to mask the salty taste (generally powdered drink mix but that defeats MY particular purpose in). i have found an organic flavored sugar that i keep on hand - don't remember the name, of course, but i will be happy to post later. flavor syrups are a great way to go as well. however, don't use sugar-free flavor syrups - they are bad for the little ones. look for flavor syrups with the fewest & most simple ingredients. (i have hedgies on 2x daily meds & use flavor syrups to make the process more palatable.)

again, this is for those interested. there may be better recipes out there - i certainly have not exhausted every search option.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Personally, I would stay away from any drink that has artificial sweeteners. As Nancy pointed out, they are toxic - this isn't opinion. This is what's in 'plain': Ingredients: water, dextrose; less than 2% of: potassium citrate, sodium chloride, sodium citrate, citric acid and zinc gluconate.

I don't like it if I can't pronounce it. 

There are many healthier options than crap stuff like Pedialyte and such: buy drinks from a health food store and check the labels or make your own. Baking soda (soda bicarbonate) is a type of salt, basically. If you don't want to use it, just add a bit more table/sea salt. 

I think Rivoli's recipes are likely the healthiest you can find...there's nothing weird in them, like some other sites suggest, yet they seem to meet the basics in electrolyte replacement.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with the ingredients on the plain Pedyalite -- they're all safe and widely used in nutritional supplements. What I don't like are the artificial flavors and food coloring used on the flavored varieties though.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

_This recipe I found on a ferret forum_

"Electrolyte Recipe
2 litres of water or chicken broth...stock not bovril or gravy makers
1 tbs of sugar or honey (this is minimal when you think about it and necessary for balance
1/2 tsp of sea salt
stir in boiling water or broth to dissolve
Personally, I've found that the chicken broth is much better received and will be drank by even the sickest fuzz from a syringe."

Read more: http://holisticferret60.proboards.c...ource&action=display&thread=796#ixzz1VVMgaSi6

_and from Kaetheryn Walker's Homeopathic First Aid for Animals_

"1 quart clean water (no chlorine or fluoride)

1tablespoon sugar or honey

1 teaspoon common table salt

Mix well and refrigerate unused portions in a clean container. Warm only amount to be used to room temperature before use. electrolyte solution hat is left out will turn moldy. For extended use, make a fresh batch every day.

The following amounts should be given over the course of a day until the pet is drinking on its own from the water bowl. For less acute dehydration simply offer as much electrolyte solution as the animal will drink on its own from a bowl. I like to use a plastic syringe and give a dose of the intake periodically.

Kittens and puppies - three tablespoons"


----------

